# is this possible?



## bigspeen (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm Raymond from the philippines, I own a 1988 Nissan Stanza, with a engine of CA20 Carburator type. Is it possible to change this engine, changing it to GA16, so that it can be more gasoline efficient. Or is their an engine suits my Stanza to be more Gas efficient? Thank you and have a good day.:idhitit:


----------

